# Sad day in Free Masonry



## acjohnson53 (Aug 4, 2016)

I am sadden by the loss of our lost of our Worshipful Master Charles Turner III. On August 3rd, 2016 in Sacramento, Ca. WM of Philomathean Lodge #2, My prayers and condolences goes out to his Family and Brothers of the Lodge...


----------



## acjohnson53 (Aug 4, 2016)

Will post more in coming days


----------



## Bloke (Aug 4, 2016)

acjohnson53 said:


> I am sadden by the loss of our lost of our Worshipful Master Charles Turner III. On August 3rd, 2016 in Sacramento, Ca. WM of Philomathean Lodge #2, My prayers and condolences goes out to his Family and Brothers of the Lodge...


My condolences and prayers


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 4, 2016)

I am very sorry for the loss Brother. Prayers for all concerned will be offered.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Aug 5, 2016)

The Services for Past Master Charles H. Turner III will be on Tuesday  the Shriners Memorial Service, and on Wednesday Opening of Occassional Lodge. thanks everyone...


----------



## fawad ali (Aug 7, 2016)

acjohnson53 said:


> I am sadden by the loss of our lost of our Worshipful Master Charles Turner III. On August 3rd, 2016 in Sacramento, Ca. WM of Philomathean Lodge #2, My prayers and condolences goes out to his Family and Brothers of the Lodge...


My condolence to his family and brothers who knows him


----------

